
iminlikewithyou invites [All Gone] - jamiequint

======
aston
In the days when Sussman was a novice Minsky once came to him as he sat
hacking at the PDP-6. "What are you doing?", asked Minsky. "I am training a
randomly wired neural net to play Tic-Tac-Toe." "Why is the net wired
randomly?", asked Minsky. "I do not want it to have any preconceptions of how
to play."

Minsky shut his eyes. "Why do you close your eyes?", Sussman asked his
teacher. "So the room will be empty."

At that moment, Sussman was enlightened.

------
mattculbreth
I'd like one for a friend of mine. Can you email me and can I send it to her,
or do you need her email address? Mine is in my profile.

Thanks!

------
waleedka
I'm so fast that last night I turned off the light switch in my bedroom and
was in bed before the room was dark.

\-- Muhammad Ali

------
waleedka
Wise men talk because they have something to say; fools, because they have to
say something.

\- Plato

------
waleedka
We are here on Earth to do good to others. What the others are here for, I
don't know.

\- WH Auden

------
waleedka
If I were two-faced, would I be wearing this one?

\-- Abraham Lincoln

------
jamiequint
lets make this more fun, post your favorite quote, and vote up the ones you
like. The 4 users with the highest votes on their quote at the end of the day
today get the invites :)

~~~
brlewis
That would make it very easy to game the system. What you should do is pick
the four you like best, even though it puts you on the spot.

~~~
jamiequint
ok, I'll pick my 4 favorite, its just that giving them away seemed boring :)

------
jamiequint
waleedka - what is your email address?

~~~
waleedka
It's on my account page.

~~~
jamiequint
I don't see it there...

~~~
waleedka
Opps. My bad. I put it in the 'email' field thinking it'll be displayed. Now I
know better. Added it to my account now. waleed_ka ((AT)) hotmail.com.

